# Prototype, 1st try



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Put this together today from scraps..... just got to play with it a bit before nightfall, looks like it will work if I can calibrate
Hint - threaded rod locates table saw fence.

it.


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

OK, where is the edit function? 😕


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

to edit your post:










when you get time, you might want to read through the *FAQ* section.

.


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks, still adapting to the new navigation stuff.


----------



## AJ. (Feb 22, 2012)

Nice! What are you going to use it for?


----------



## m.n.j.chell (May 12, 2016)

Appears to have a rail to run in a miter slot. The only thing I can guess, it's a micro-adjuster for fine fence adjustments.


----------



## Nick2727 (Jun 14, 2020)

Looks like it should work great! 

The red line, that's sighting references right? Like templates joinery?

Edit: like original incra jig


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Looks like you all figured it out - increments the fence as each strip is sawn off. Took a while figuring out the cal settings, as I was using a piece of 1X4 pine, and the strips came off varying in thickness from end to end. Finally tried a piece of maple, and no problem, nice straight strip with consistent thickness.

I just set the fence up to make a skim cut, butt the threaded rod against the fence, make the cut, then move the fence toward the blade a ways. Then screw the rod toward the fence as needed, then back the fence against the rod and lock it down, then make the cut. The number of turns determines the thickness of the cut off.

Third picture shows the "dial" - the aluminum disk is sandwiched between two fender washers, and the lock nuts tightened so that the disk can be turned on the shaft while holding the shaft, yet tight enough to turn with the shaft if not held. Makes it easy when fractional turns are needed; after the cut, just fold the shaft and return the disk to zero, then count off the number of turns and the partial turn.

Last pic shows the strip and why it needed to be fairly precise as to thickness. Made all from scrap pieces.


----------



## TomCT2 (May 16, 2014)

innovative solution! hopefully doing the nudge at mid-point will translate directly to the clamping mechanism...

I have a Delta 36-725 - the fence is generally super but I have found it useful to clamp the far end when attempting _exact_ thin strips. any wiggle on the 'free end' can throw the cut off.

the fence rides on a square tube with an angle iron bracket (vs the round tube&casting) - I've been playing with ideas for a micro adjuster but have not hit a TNT solution yet... with my fence set up I suspect making the micro adjustment at the square tube/clamp area may be most "effective"

(alert alert alert) not recommended procedure follows - super-triggers should exit now....)
I've had the best luck cutting 'lots of thin strips' with a set up where the thin bit is between the blade and the fence.
requires a "sacrificial' pusher block - blade height clears the work piece and cuts into the pusher block- but the foot of the pusher carries the thin cut off strip thru....


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Finished pieces:


----------



## WeebyWoodWorker (Jun 11, 2017)

I like that Idea mate, I might just borrow that. When I did a lot of arch casings I'd spend hours and hours running strips but I'd run them through a sander to get an exact thickness. Super neat jig though!

-T


----------

